# [Antonidas][H] Erwachsenengilde "Oldies Enraged"



## Nibirion (4. Mai 2009)

Wir sind eine Horde Erwachsenengilde auf dem Server Antonidas.
Das heißt, jeder ab 25 Jahren ist bei uns Herzlich Willkommen.

Jeder "Ältere" kann sich gerne bei uns im Forum bewerben;
Klassenbeschränkungen haben wir nicht.

Unter http://oldiesenraged.b2.cx könnt ihr euch auch unsere kleine Gilden-FAQ durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir verfügen über eine Gildenbank und natürlich auch einen eigenen Teamspeakserver.

Wir haben eine Gilden-Stamm-Raidgruppe und eine Gilden-Random-Raidgruppe.
Der Stamm hat Naxx10 und 25er schon clear und bemüht sich ganz aktuell in Ulduar ^^.
Raidtage sind hier DONN, SA und DIE.
Die Random-Gruppe ist dazu da um auch nicht super imba equipte Gildies und Jeden-Tag-Zocker Naxx und das Raiden näher zu bringen.

Zur Zeit beraiden wir den 25er Content (Ulduar, Naxx) mit Weyland Yutani.

Wir sind jedoch keine Imba-Raid-Gilde.
Wir sind Hobbyzocker, die aber "auch mal raiden" möchten.
Keiner ist verpflichtet zur der und der Zeit online zu sein; jeder soll zocken so viel und wann er möchte.

Regelmäßige Gildenabende bzw. OldSchoolRaids mit der Gilde finden ebenfalls statt.
Ansonsten helfen wir uns alle auch gegenseitig beim Questen, starten auch mal ne Runde Gruppen PVP oder helfen uns bei Achievments.

Wir sind ein locker, lustiger Haufen der auch gerne das TS nutzt um "einfach mal so" zu quatschen. Zur Zeit sind jeden Abend durchschnittlich 14-22 Leute online; vom Alter her sind alle Gruppe vertreten... sowohl junge Erwachsene (25-30) als auch ältere Erwachsene (40-60) sind vorhanden.. also wirklich alles Queerbeet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr Interesse habt, so schaut doch auf unserer HP vorbei oder meldet euch Ingame (einfach /who oldies enraged) bei einem Gildie.


LG
Nibirion


----------

